# MEU1 Yellow Slip - Married but wife stays abroad



## Peter J (Mar 16, 2021)

The Registration Certificate (MEU1 / Yellow Slip) asks for Family Status. I am married but my wife will not come to Cyprus, at least for now.

If I tick "married" can/shall I then leave PART II: FAMILY MEMBERS blank?

If I tick "single" may I then get in trouble if Cyprus checks the marriage register of my home EU country or my wife later moves to Cyprus?


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Peter, I was wondering if you have received any views on this from other places as a) I’m interested in the subject and b) no one has replied to your post here. John


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would not recommend putting single.. It could cause problems later when your wife wants to join you. I would put married and in the part that asks about family members say your wife lives wherever and will join you in the future.


----------

